# TiVo HD with 2TB and lifetime on eBay



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

Dvr_dude WD green drive installed. I do not have enough posts here to post a link. The bidding ends Saturday night. No reserve.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Bwatford141 said:


> Dvr_dude WD green drive installed. I do not have enough posts here to post a link. The bidding ends Saturday night. No reserve.


Maybe it would have made sense to put the ebay number here.


----------



## edubbrulez (Mar 5, 2004)

It's prolly this one that has already ended:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-HD-TCD...DVRs_Hard_Drive_Recorders&hash=item2c67fc731a


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

Yep, that's the one. The buyer got a great deal! I will be listing another HD with lifetime tomorrow. I will be sure to provide the item number.


----------

